# atlantis or disney cruise?



## djp (May 2, 2008)

My family, me, my wife, and our kids who will be 3, 4.5, and 10, and another family with kids, 3, 6, and 9, are debating between a 7 day disney cruise next January, or a trip to harborside atlantis, all staying in a 3br lock off there. Any suggestions as to which would be better. We have done a 4 day disney cruise a few years ago, but never been to atlantis. We plan to do disneyworld the week after whichever place we go. thanks


----------



## lprstn (May 2, 2008)

I would pick the 7 day cruise.  Atlantis is nice, but the fact that cruising allows you to see so many places, and have onsite childcare is always a winner for me.  Also, with the ages of your kids, definately more relaxing on Disney cruise.


----------



## Scuba Fletch (May 2, 2008)

*Go to Atlantis!!*

If you've already done Disney Cruise and you're going to Disney anyway following your trip, then definitely do Atlantis.  It's amazing and the kids will love it!  Especially if you have a 3BR... too fun!  There is also childcare @ Atlantis (Discovery Camp??), but I'm not sure about the cost.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 2, 2008)

I have done 3x Disney Cruises and been to Atlantis at least 6x.

For your family (based upon the ages you stated) I would HIGHLY reccomend Disney Cruise over Atlantis for several reasons.

They are kinda young for Atlantis to spend a week there vs getting a one day  visit (that you might get if Nassau is a stop DCL is making).

The DCL is almost all-inclusive pricing vs Atlantis is VERY expensive and you will cringe paying outrageous fees only to watch your kids eat a PB&J sandwich.

Also, there are many distractions at Atlantis like large Casino, lots of smokers, expensive shops, large crowds, very large spread out property location with lots of walking and long walks to the beach and pools, etc. that are HARD for little kids.

If you had kids that were 16-20yo then I would say go to Atlantis.

You did the 4 day DCL, thus you are familiar how GOOD the Disney kids programs are. My first DCL was a 4 night and it was TOO short and I did 2x 7 nights cruises the next two years and they are MUCH better as you actually get to relax a little more as there are a few extra days (at sea?) and the DCL spa is very good for adults.

The new water park at Atlantis is a BLAST, but your kids are not going to be able to do all the slides as there are height restrictions and the new lazy river is not so lazy (it actually has rapids and a wave generator) that may make it difficult for kids that are not excellent swimmers.

As Steamboat Bill says..."When in doubt, trust the mouse"


----------



## tomandrobin (May 2, 2008)

I agree with Steamboat Bill. Taking into account your kids ages, I would do the Disney Cruise over Atlantis. The Cuise ship will have a ton of activities for the kids. A big plus is the "kids" only activities and dining. It'll give the adults a vacation from the kids too....Kind of a vacation, within a vacation.


----------



## laxmom (May 3, 2008)

I'm going to agree with tomandrobin and Steamboatbill.  We have done both - Atlantis twice and DCL 3 times=soon to be 4.  For your kids ages, I would go DCL.  Atlantis has a lot of things to do during the day but when it comes to evening there isn't much for families.  The pools close early-dinner time- and the beach is public so I wouldn't go there after dark even for a walk.  The prices made Disney look like a bargain.  The food costs were unbelievable and we were last there 4 years ago.  We had 2 chicken sandwiches with fries served in a plactic red basket with tissue - you know, diner style - and a drink and our bill was $35 not including tip.  The breakfast buffet was $20/pp. It was good food but $80 for 4 of us! Yikes!  It is a neat place to go but wait until they are older.


----------



## pedro47 (May 3, 2008)

I have two grand kids ages 14 and 10 now and we have done two DCL in the past four years.   The grandkids and grandparents all  loved the DCL cruises.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 3, 2008)

If you were asking about June or July, I'd vote Atlantis.  But, for January, I'd vote the cruise.  It's too chilly in January for the kids to enjoy all the water-related stuff at the Atlantis.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 3, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> If you were asking about June or July, I'd vote Atlantis.  But, for January, I'd vote the cruise.  It's too chilly in January for the kids to enjoy all the water-related stuff at the Atlantis.



good point...January can get cold (by Bahamas standards) there, especially the water.


----------



## djp (May 3, 2008)

I am definitely leaning towards renting out my unit and doing the disney cruise...thanks for all the feedback. If January can be cold...why is it considered high season? And for that matter will our cruise stops (St thomas, st croix, castaway cay) be to cold for snorkelling/ swimming in ocean?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 3, 2008)

djp said:


> I am definitely leaning towards renting out my unit and doing the disney cruise...thanks for all the feedback. If January can be cold...why is it considered high season? And for that matter will our cruise stops (St thomas, st croix, castaway cay) be to cold for snorkelling/ swimming in ocean?



Simple....it is MUCH colder up North than it is in the Caribbean


----------



## Scuba Fletch (May 3, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> If you were asking about June or July, I'd vote Atlantis.  But, for January, I'd vote the cruise.  It's too chilly in January for the kids to enjoy all the water-related stuff at the Atlantis.



Very good point.  I didn't consider the January date, so the cruise would be better after all...

Have fun!!


----------



## jerseygirl (May 3, 2008)

djp said:


> .... If January can be cold...why is it considered high season?



Just a little developer trick -- stretch the seasons to make more money! 



djp said:


> And for that matter will our cruise stops (St thomas, st croix, castaway cay) be to cold for snorkelling/ swimming in ocean?



Possibly too cold in Castaway Cay -- it's in the Bahamas, right?  We've had this debate on Tug before and I think the conventional wisdom is that the Bahamas are not really "Caribbean" islands ... I think they're officially considered "Atlantic" islands.  I am a big cold water wimp, and I swam in Cozumel and Grand Cayman on a NY's cruise -- so the "true" Caribbean part of your itinerary should be fine.  Plus -- kids are usually a lot more tolerant than adults -- at least in my experience.  

I have never not had fun on a cruise -- cold water, warm water, no water!  I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Janis (May 5, 2008)

I also vote for the cruise over the Atlantis - and I'm not even a huge cruise fan. But with your age groups - I think that they will enjoy the cruise far more than the Atlantis.l

We found the Atlantis to be outrageously expensive and outrageously crowded. Not to mention the smoke. Ugh.

Water will be warm in the Saints (Croix & Thomas). It can be chilly in the Bahamas though - you just never know. Some days it's nice and warm - and sometimes you get a cold snap.


----------

